# any major problems or factory defects?



## CKrenos88 (Mar 27, 2009)

what I want tol know here is do any of the 04 to 06 GTO's have any major problems or factory defects I am looking to get one as soon as I am good to get on but I dnt want thbe problems like I had with my camaro like two piece driveshafts in the first six months of 98 that were known to split or the ignition modules that like to crap out and tuff like that I didn't research it when I bought it I was 16 goingon 17 and was only thinking I want a car what looks nice I don't want to get nickle and dimer again


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

What i have heard is the strut rub, rearend whine


----------



## CKrenos88 (Mar 27, 2009)

now when you ay strut rub is it just a matter of a simple spacing issue? And the rear end whine is that just a issue of rear end maintenance with regular fluid changes


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

strut rub will have to change wheel spacing ie offset and there is like a TBS to change out the whole rearend. Just had mine change under ext warnaty. 3000+ dollars


----------



## CKrenos88 (Mar 27, 2009)

ok so the strut rub minor, the rear now, that is covered under warranty so long as I can find one still under waranty ie certified used, which isn't a problem with the dealer in my area and is it more prone to automtics or manuals or is it a its going to happen either way


----------



## nthor (Apr 5, 2009)

I am a Tech at my local BPG dealer and have been for about 2 years now. Ya i am young and have came in at the end of the GTOs run but we still get quite a few of them in for service and i will say if GM had built all of there cars with the quality of the GTO they would not be in the mess they are in now. The GTO is probley the best built car that gm has built with very few problems. Since i have work at my current dealer I have seen one with a trans needing rebuilt. Cause of the problem was a little 20 year old with a lead foot. We had a freak accourance were 2 GTOs were towed in on the same day due to a no start problem and both had the same problem that we have never scene before or since the lock cylinders were bad. We had one were when the driver mover the seat it would strugle to move. Well the drive and his whole family are quite large and somehow bent the tacks. now to the common problems you have the strut rub when under load and turning the inside of the tire will rub on the strut to fix this you must put 225 tires on the car with aftermaket wheels. We have not scene any tires that have been damaged by rubbing on the strut. We have also seen some with higher miles were the owner does complaine about a noise from the rear. Its a posy replace the rear gear fluid every other year to prevent that from happening. And something most GTOs the paint will chip on the top of the door handle and bezel. Dont know why but the paint does not seem to bond well with any color. Ohh and may I not forget we have a customer who to be nice is "not all there" well his batery died and went to go jump his car we dont know exactly what he did but it appeared that he tried to put a jumper cable on a low side ac line and the ABS module but when we got it towed in we hooked a tech 2 up to the car and discovered that every module was fried. It was out of warrenty, but even if it was in warrenty are rep said customer damage so it would be a customer pay. God bless insurance. It was over $4000 to replace ever computer in the car and took over 2 weeks to get parts from Aus. So moral of the story never put a jumper cable on a cars computer. But if you are looking to get a goat they are a vewry reliable car and you wont be let down.


----------



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

The factory paint can leave something to be desired (not very thick, chips easily). All in all, very good cars, I've had two, driven over 50,000 miles total and only had one warranty issue, and that was the stitching on the top of the rear seats. It will start to come apart after a while, but just needs to be fixed by a upholstery shop.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rear end whine was attributed to Dana producing a bunch of bad rears not because the oil needs changed out. Changing out the gear oil was one of the recommended steps in eliminating this problem. The grinding and clunking noise that some of the rears produced was attributed to the break down in the gear oils viscosity. Changing the oil every year is not necessary if the oil is changed out with the proper friction modifier added. 

Strut Rub has been attributed to tire failure, this is a nagging problem with this car. According to the seminar I attended by Peddars, the crushing of the top mount bushing in the shipping process played a major part in the strut problem. Although the alignment was within + or - tolerance the strut began tilting away from the engine towards the tire. 

As far as paint... This car has water based paint on it. The front end chips very easily and the paint chipping around the door handles was attributed to poor paint adhesion. The paint on the car is NOT as good as it could have been. Save the environment, chinse on quality..... use water base.


----------

